# fs-2 vs fs-22 fluorescent starters



## Jonesboy75 (May 11, 2007)

Are fs-2 and fs-22 starters interchangeable? All of my previous hoods have required fs-2s but I received a couple today that have fs-22 starters. I have several new fs-2s but don't know if I should try to see if the hoods would work with them or not. TIA.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I would just give it a try and see if the lights come on. It is not like anything will blow.


----------



## Jonesboy75 (May 11, 2007)

I'm asking because I tried putting an fs-2 in the fixture (without turning the light on) and it fit much looser than the fs-22 that was in the fixture previously. I assumed the fs-2 would fit more snugly if it could be used.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Match them up with each other.


----------

